# Fische umsiedeln



## atzie (13. Mai 2005)

Guten Morgen,

So, mein neuer Teich hat nun seit Mittwoch auch wieder Wasser .Es geht also voran. Im Moment habe ich meine Fische (4 Kois und Goldis) in einem Hälterungsbecken auf der Terasse. Das ist aus den verschiedensten Gründen ungünstig. Was spricht gegen eine relativ rasche Umsiedelung in den neuen Teich. Ich weiss, dass der Teich normlalerweise erst mal einige Wochen/Monate nicht mit Fischen besiedelt werden sollte, das geht allerdings bei mir nicht. Ich habe ja die Fische schon. Wie sind eure Erfahrungswerte (bei den Teichumbauern, die auch schon Fischlis hatten).


----------



## Nestor (13. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich habe letztes Jahr meinen Teich an einem Tag neu angelegt. Wasser raus, zum Teil in Regentonnen und dort die Fische rein. Teich gereinigt, neu bepflanzt, "altes" Wasser zum Teil wieder rein und mit LW aufgefüllt. Dann habe ich die Fische wieder rein. 
Irgendwas an diesem Vorgehen war grottenfalsch! Entweder waren die Regentonnen belastet oder es war zuviel Streß für die Fische. In den folgenden Wochen sind mir die meisten gestorben. Entweder hat sie der liebe Nachbarskater gefressen oder sie sind an Infektionen gestorben (habe ins Blaue behandelt, brachte nix). Da war ich soweit, dass ich die Pfütze fast zugeschüttet hätte.
Ich weiß nicht was sich da in dem Wasser entwickelt hatte. Aber eins weiß ich für die Zukunft. So etwas mache ich nicht mehr! Aber eine Alternativ-Lösung wäre mir da auch nicht eingefallen. 
Ich will dich jetzt auch nicht von deinem Weg abbringen, aber das sind meine unschönen Erfahrungen.

Gruß Björn


----------



## papa-charly (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo atzie,

ich habe ebenfalls meinen alten Teich vergrössert. Die Fische habe ich in der Zwischenzeit in einem Hälterbecken, das mit dem alten Teichwasser aufgefüllt war, gehalten. Das Wasser in dem "Fischhotel" habe ich weiter mit dem Filter von dem alten Teich gefiltert ohne ihn vorher zu reinigen. Den Pflanzfilter habe ich ebenfalls mit dem alten Teichwasser gefüllt gelassen 

Den neuen Teich habe ich zunächst nur mit Leitungswasser aufgefüllt und erstmal eine Woche nur über den Pflanzfilter, der ja noch vom alten Teich "geimpft" war, laufen lassen.

Dann durften meine Fische samt dem Wasser aus dem Hälterbecken in den neuen Teich umziehen. Den Filter habe ich dann - wieder ohne ihn zu reinigen - an den Teich angeschlossen.

Die Wasserwerte sind optimal und die Fische erfreuen sich allerbester Gesundheit.

Ich denke mal, dass es schon möglich ist, die Fische schnell wieder einzusetzen. Wichtig ist m. E. dass soviel von dem alten Teichwasser wie irgend möglich, herübergerettet werden sollte und dass möglichst die Biologie in den Filtermedien erhalten bleibt.

Gruß
papa-charly


----------



## Thorsten (13. Mai 2005)

Hi atzie,

ich habe letztes Jahr auch einen Teichumbau gestartet...allerdings hatte ich ca. 2000l von dem "eingefahrenen Teichwasser" gebunkert, 
so das der neue Teich praktisch geimpft worden ist.

Hattest Du nichts in der Art vorgehen?  :? 

Was für eine Filteranlage betreibst Du denn??

Diese würde ich schnellstmöglich mit Starterbakterien versorgen und das Teichwasser aus dem Hälterungsbecken ebenfalls in den Teich geben (ist doch "altes" Teichwasser oder?)

Ansonsten so lange es geht warten, bis der Teich_ einigermaßen _eingefahren ist


----------



## atzie (13. Mai 2005)

Ich habe 1.500 Liter aus dem alten Teich in das Hälterungsbecken gepumpt. Allerdings habe ich zwei gravierende Fehler gemacht: 1) Ich habe die "versifften" Filterkissen gewechselt und 2) ich habe zuviel gefüttert, weil ich dachte, die Fischlis haben im Becken zu wenig zu essen. Da ging ein paar Tage gut, aber dann kam der Nitrit Schock. Jürgen hat mir verdammt gut über die erste Krise geholfen, nun habe ich die Werte (mit kontinuierlichen Teilwasserwechseln) einigermassen im Griff (0.3-0.5) Aber die letzten Tage hatten die Fischlis auch keinen Hunger.

Im neuen Teich sind 17.000 Liter. Das "alte" Teichwasser wird also  nur sehr verdünnt und ist ausserdem immer noch leicht Nitritbelastet. Noch wollen die Baktis nicht so richtig. 

Ich habe nun den Plan die Fischlis am kommenden Freitag umzusiedeln. Leider hat mich NG im Stich gelassen, die können den zugesagten Liefertermin für die Wasserpflanzen nicht halten. Ich suche nun Alternativen. Eigentlich wollte ich den Teich MIttwoch bepflanzen. Das wird nun leider nichts mehr. Allerdings liefert mir NG ein Set Unterwasserpflanzen und einige habe ich auch im Becken schwimmen.

Der neue Teich wird im Moment noch nicht umgewältzt, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich da dennoch Starterbakterien reinschütten soll. Ich mache mir schon ziemliche Sorgen, denn ich hänge sehr an den Fischlis, kaum zu glauben. Für eure Ratschläge bin ich sehr dankbar!!! Drückt mir bitte die Daumen!

Liebe Grüße

Andrea

P.S. Ich habe Biotec 10, der wird zu klein sein, aber ein grosszügiges Pflanzenfilterbecker ist geplant, das wird in den nächsten Wochen gebaut. Mal schauen, wie weit ich damit ohne neue Investitionen in Technik komme.


----------



## HKL (14. Mai 2005)

*Fischhotel*

Moin!
Also ich hatte vor 1 1/2 Jahren das Problem eines Loches in der Teichfolie bei ca. 3-3.500 Lt. Loch ganz unten (Wühlmaus). Umsiedlung ins Planschbecken meines Sohnes mit ca. 800 Ltr. "altem" Teichwasser, Teichpflanzen und Weiterbenutzung des Filters. Nach Neu-Aufbau des Teiches mit Vergrösserung auf ca. 7.500 Ltr. wurden nach ca. 2 Wochen (Gesamtzeit Umsiedlung - Umbau - Rücksiedlung) die Fische mit dem "uralt"-Teichwasser wieder eingesetzt. Später ging nicht weil das Becken absolut zu klein war. Im Verhältnis zur Teichgröße war das Alt-Wasser dann doch arg verdünnt. Und die wenigen alten Pflanzen waren auch nicht so viel. Aber die Fische haben es alle ohne Probleme und auch ohne weitere Chemiebehandlung des Wassers und ohne weitere Wasserwechsel überstanden. Die Wasserwechsel habe ich mir durch relativ viel Regenwasseraustausch schenken können, da die Aktion in der 2. Septemberhälfte laufen musste und der Herbst nahte. Neue Pflanzen gingen auch nicht mehr wegen der Jahreszeit.
Also: Kann aber muss nicht gutgehen.
Gruß
HKL
Edit: Gefundene Rechtschreibfehler. Wer weitere findet darf sie unter Quellenangabe benutzen.


----------

